# Connexion WiFi (Macbook)



## travisbarker (2 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous !
J'ai besoin de votre aide pour connecter un Macbook sur le réseau WiFi. J'ai procédé exactement de la même façon qu'avec mon MacMini (Nom du réseau et clé hexadécimale), mais j'ai toujours le même message d'erreur : Une erreur s'est produite lors de l'accès au réseau AirPort "NomDuRéseau"


----------



## Pooki (6 Juillet 2007)

Up
Exactement le même problème avec mon macbook. J'ai une freebox v4 avec la carte wifi. Mon Book trouve le réseau essaye de se connecter puis met ce message d'erreur.
Comment faire s'il vous plait?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## PommeQ (6 Juillet 2007)

Le nom du réseau est bon (majuscule/minuscule) ... ?

Question bête ... je sais


----------



## Pooki (6 Juillet 2007)

Oui oui, le nom du réseau est bon. La clé également. Mon Macbook trouve le réseau, me dit qu'il va se connecter puis me met le message d'erreur.


----------



## Pouasson (6 Juillet 2007)

Essaie de changer le nom de l'encodage. Choisis Wep2 au lieu de Wep.

Ca m'avait &#231;a la premi&#232;re fois..


----------



## Pooki (6 Juillet 2007)

Il n'y a pas wep II chez free, j'ai juste :

WEP
WPA (TKIP)
WPA (AES/CCMP)
WPA (TKIP + AES)


----------



## Pouasson (6 Juillet 2007)

Et t'as essay&#233; les diff&#233;rents types de cl&#233;s?
Moi c'est le seul truc qui g&#234;nait...


----------



## Pooki (6 Juillet 2007)

En fait chez free il y a :
WEP
WPA (TKIP)
WPA (AES/CCMP)
WPA (TKIP + AES)
et sur mon mac : 
WEP
WPA personnel
WPA entreprise
WPA2 personnel
WPA2 entreprise
802.1X WEP

J'ai compris que wep correspondait avec wep mais les autres je en sais pas du tout. Un peu d'aide m'aiderait &#233;normement je pense.


----------



## anthoprotic (7 Juillet 2007)

Essaye de mettre un signe dollars avant la cl&#233; ( $ )
Le service technique de mon FAI m'avait d&#233;ja refil&#233; ce tuyau


----------



## Pooki (7 Juillet 2007)

Oui j'ai essayé de mettre le $ , mais ça ne change rien. Je desespere vraiment là.....


----------



## hotblood (7 Juillet 2007)

Essaie le WPA personnel avec le WPA (TKIP) de Free. C'est la config que j'ai chez moi et tout va bien.


----------



## gwenlg (7 Juillet 2007)

Je ne connais pas bien la freebox, mais une question bête :

Le filtrage par adresse mac est-il actif ?

Si c'est le cas, tant que tu n'auras pas déclaré l'adresse mac de ton macbook dans la table de la freebox, tu ne pourras pas te connecter, même si tu rentres la bonne clef WEP.

Perso, j'ai un macbook et une club-internet box et je n'ai aucun probléme (WPA + filtre @ mac).

Sinon, autre solution, configurer la freebox en WPA (TKIP) ce qui correspond sur ton macbook à WPA personnel. Par contre, ce qui change avec le WEP c'est qu'en WPA, c'est à toi de définir le mot de passe (un conseil, 8 caractères alphanumériques avec un caractère spécial et tu es tranquille).

Tu peux choisir le WPA (AES) mais tu as une chance sur 2 pour que ça ne marche pas, surtout avec les pc. Ce qui change entre TKIP et AES c'est l'encryptage de la clef et des données.

Bonne chance


----------



## Pooki (7 Juillet 2007)

gwenlg a dit:


> Le filtrage par adresse mac est-il actif ?
> 
> Si c'est le cas, tant que tu n'auras pas d&#233;clar&#233; l'adresse mac de ton macbook dans la table de la freebox, tu ne pourras pas te connecter, m&#234;me si tu rentres la bonne clef WEP.



Je ne comprends pas, comment voir &#231;a? Puisque je n'ai pas rentr&#233; l'adresse mac du macbook dans la freebox, ou dois je faire ca? Comment avoir l'adresse de mon macbook?


----------



## Pooki (7 Juillet 2007)

Je viens d'appeler Free qui me dis que les reglages de mon routeur et du wifi sont bons. Il avait pas l'air de s'y connaitre à fond. Est ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire ce qu'il faut mettre exactement?


----------



## guizmo47 (7 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème de connexion wifi en passant par un modem routeur D-Link et je n'arrive pas à configurer mon new macbook !
Pourtant tout a été sans pb pour configurer un imac sur le même réseau ...
La seule différence c'est que l'imac s'est connecté à la 1ère configuration de départ et que mon macbook a d'abord été configuré par ethernet...
Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport et je suis en train de me tater pour faire une réinstall lourde, si queqlqu'un avait une idée pour m'éviter ça je ne le remercierai jamais assez !!!
D'avance merci


----------



## Pooki (7 Juillet 2007)

Ne me dites pas qu'il faut réinstaller tou!!! CA fait que 2 jours que je l'ai......


----------



## gwenlg (7 Juillet 2007)

Apparement, la freebox ne gère pas le filtrage par adresse mac...

Donc il reste la solution de tester la configuration avec la clef WPA.

Bon test


----------



## Pooki (8 Juillet 2007)

Bon je suis allé dans un apple store hier et le wifi marchait tres tres bien....la carte wifi de ma freebox doit etre morte.J'aimerais donc essayer de faire ceci mais je ne sais pas comment doit on faire:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




L'ordi 1 est un pc de bureau​


----------



## guizmo47 (8 Juillet 2007)

Bon j'ai fait une réinstall et... Rien de nouveau !!!
Toujours pas de connexion wifi  Ca m'énerve cette histoire, ça m'énerve !!!
Je ne comprends vraiment pas d'où vient le problème, en plus j'ai l'air d'un c.. alors que j'ai crié sur tout les oits qu'un mac c'était super simple à installer:mouais: cette hitoire me fait un tout petit peu perdre de crédibilité...
Bon si quelqu'un a une idée je suis VRAIMENT preneur...
A+


----------



## xanderonline (9 Juillet 2007)

Pooki a dit:


> Bon je suis allé dans un apple store hier et le wifi marchait tres tres bien....la carte wifi de ma freebox doit etre morte.J'aimerais donc essayer de faire ceci mais je ne sais pas comment doit on faire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ta config nest pas possible la cle wifi de ton ordi ne va pas te permettre de diffuser du wifi dans toute la piece il faut que ta freebox ait un routeur wifi poour que ta config marche


----------



## Pooki (10 Juillet 2007)

Si c'est bon ça marche, il suffit juste de partager la connexion dans les connexions réseaux de windows et de choisir la clé usb au lieu de la carte réseau. Pr contre la connexion n'est pas sécurisé....tout mes voisins peuvent se joindre à mon ordi!!!


----------



## djilax (11 Juillet 2007)

Chez moi, tout marche nickel avec une clé en WPA (TKIP + AES) (je suis chez free avec une freebox4, j'ai un pc de bureau + un macbook, le tout en wifi).

Tu commences par activer le mode routeur (n'oublis pas de faire envoyer à la fin) si tu ne l'as pas déjà fais dans la "Configuration de votre freebox" (à toi de voir pour ce qui concerne le nombre d'adresse ip que tu veux créer).

Ensuite, tu vas sur la fonction wifi et tu créé ton réseau et ton mot de passe.
Pour le mot de passe, évite d'en générer 1 automatiquement (je parle là du bouton générer à côté de la case mot de passe). Commence d'abord par une petite phrase toute simple (sans espace surtout) du style : "monresomarche"
Tu cliques ensuite sur envoyer (n'oublies pas de redémarrer ta freebox ensuite pour qu'elle prenne en compte tout les nouveaux réglages).

En ce qui concerne ton mac, vas sur les préférences système puis sur réseau. Vérifie bien que la configuration est réglée sur automatique.

Normalement, si tout se passe bien, tu n'as plus qu'à cliqué sur l'icone de l'airport pour choisir ton réseau et ensuite taper ton mot de passe.


----------



## ked (12 Juillet 2007)

Je suis avec la freebox V5 et un MacBook, je viens de réussir à me connecter (après quelques difficultés, c'est pour ça que j'étais sur cette page) juste avec une clef WEP en mettant un $ avant la clef Si ça peut aider!


----------

